

Automatic captions in YouTube  - chrisconley
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/automatic-captions-in-youtube.html

======
dimarco
I think Google realizes the future is still text search, even with the
popularity of online video. What better way to bridge the gap between the two
then invest time and money into things like this.

Not to mention it's also great for the hearing impaired.

------
nopinsight
It's a win-win, both for consumers and Google.

Many non-native English speakers will understand videos better (and there are
more of them than the natives) and Google gets to make more money from more
relevant ads.

~~~
snprbob86
Google can also produce far better Video search results.

------
myth_drannon
That's amazing ! I wonder what is the legal side of it ( RIAA side). For
example now to get music video lyrics you need to search for them , on some
sketchy or not so sketchy sites(that get their api shut down like LyricWiki).
So if I use the youtube api with captions for my project is it going to be
safer than relying on a lyrics websites ...?

